# GALAXY S2 Wifi not at all supporting AD-HOC network



## johnluke (Aug 6, 2012)

hi,
   I wanted to use my wired internet on laptop inside galaxy s2.SO i started looking out for options dig deep into many forums.One solution was to use connectify-me and make laptop as wifi hotspot but problem after so much trial and error is android itself does not support AD-HOC wifi mode.
Can someone please tell how can anyone use laptop/PC internet inside galaxy s2 other than purchasing wifi dongle and simply using wifi inside laptop or USB.

P.s I dont want to root my phone because one solution suggesting to root the device but i am not that desperate to play with my new phone.

Put ur sharp brains to test and pls tell me what u can do to solve this issue.

Its mostly android issue but device also does not provide any solution to use PC internet in mobile.

bye.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

if you laptop is working as a wifi hotspot then you should be able to connect your phone normally using the wifi..


----------



## johnluke (Aug 6, 2012)

yes laptop's wifi as hotspot transmits it in AD-HOC mode but ICS in galaxy s2 atleast does not detect this AD-HOC mode signal.I need workaround this problem.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 6, 2012)

do you have any other device which is able to connect to you laptop?


----------



## red dragon (Aug 6, 2012)

There was some workaround to connect to ad-hoc network in GB @xda,do not know about ICS.
It was just a change in permission in GB,should not be much difficult with ICS also!
BTW somehow GS2 connected to ad-hoc network created with a Mac when I had it.


----------



## johnluke (Aug 6, 2012)

yep people talked of they being connected to gs2 to wifi ad hoc but now new pieces with ICS does not detect AD-hoc at all.
But these solutions are not working at all. and i dont want to screw my phone by rooting and all...
i need some non rooting solution


----------



## red dragon (Aug 7, 2012)

Do not worry,rooting won't screw up your phone!
It is pretty easy actually!


----------



## coolfire92 (Aug 9, 2012)

Try virtual router.Funny connectify should work too.
Virtual Router
Make sure internet sharing is active on your main network connection.


----------



## Kvishal (Aug 9, 2012)

Infact the AD-HOC Wi-Fi Network works absloutely fine if you make your Laptop as a Hotspot and try to connect to the Internet from your SGS-2 the only problem is when you reverse the equation atleast with my VAIO Laptop I cannot connect to the 3G Internet connection on my SGS-2 from my Laptop. So my SGS-2 can use Internet from Laptop, But Laptop cannot from SGS-2


----------



## 50103 (Aug 9, 2012)

Kvishal said:


> Infact the AD-HOC Wi-Fi Network works absloutely fine if you make your Laptop as a Hotspot and try to connect to the Internet from your SGS-2 the only problem is when you reverse the equation atleast with my VAIO Laptop I cannot connect to the 3G Internet connection on my SGS-2 from my Laptop. So my SGS-2 can use Internet from Laptop, But Laptop cannot from SGS-2



Android hotspot in SGS2 can be used...


----------



## Kvishal (Aug 9, 2012)

50103 said:


> Android hotspot in SGS2 can be used...



Already tried that, My Laptop's WiFi Network does not show that Network !


----------



## johnluke (Aug 10, 2012)

@all:- After lot of R&D i have found that SG 2 detects wifi if only it is transmitted in infrastructure mode like proper router or dongle.But AD-HOC does not work in fact it does not detect at all.
@Kvishal:-May be your Laptop transmits wifi in infrastructure mode so it works and oppositely Mobile internet in laptop works like a charm to me.Even 2G speed loads FAcebook in less than 10 secs.Key is to connect from laptop to mobile ..one connect to this network button appears unless that happens it will not catch.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Aug 10, 2012)

Android supports Adhoc wifi detection and connection to it, but you need to modify wpa supplicant file. Maybe you can checkout at xda.


----------



## johnluke (Aug 13, 2012)

wpa supplicant somehow Screws the entire wifi..so it was not recommended on most of the websites.
You guys can add your inputs if u didnt had such experiences.


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 13, 2012)

on my galaxy fit I do the same with Connectify in "Wi-Fi Access Point, Encrpyted(WPA2)" Sharing mode(with a password) 
IMO it should work on s2

ps - my phone is not rooted


----------



## johnluke (Aug 14, 2012)

@fz8975:- you are using connectify-me or connectify pro because connectify me doesnt have WPA2 mode or else there may be problem as i am using windows vista....somewhere or the other problem is still there..


----------



## fz8975 (Aug 19, 2012)

@john i am using simple connectify *www.connectify.com and it has WPA2 mode which works perfectly


----------



## MadhavSuthar (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello everyone...
I have the same problem in lumia 610.....
I have tried to find solution for 5 days..... and finally i got it.....
You just try following things in your laptop while creating hotspot....
Use MS Virtual Wi-Fi adapter to make hotspot.....
these are the steps u have to follow:

1) ENABLE YOUR MS VIRTUAL WIFI ADAPTER:
	a) Run cmd as Administrator
	b) Type these commands
		netsh wlan set hostednetwork mode=allow ssid=Hotspot key=Password keyUsage=persistent
	c) Successful message will appear.

2) ENABLE INTERNET SHARING:
	a) Goto Network and Sharing Center. Open Change Adapter Settings from Left panel.
	b) Right Click on the network which is connected to internet. Open Sharing Tab.
	c) Check in allow other network user to use.... and select your MS Virtual Wifi network from Dropdwn. And OK.

3) SWITCH TO CMD:
	Type the following commands
	a) To start network: netsh wlan start hostednetwork
	b) To stop network: netsh wlan stop hostednetwork.



You have Done!!!


----------

